# Water Python in the wild: short video



## saratoga (Jul 30, 2014)

Filmed in a rainforest spring in the NT

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hApRds_cyVI


----------



## montysrainbow (Jul 30, 2014)

That was lovely! Thanks 4 sharing  very peaceful short film.


----------



## cagey (Jul 30, 2014)

Did anyone else notice the bubbles coming from the snake's body? Its just before halfway through the video.


----------



## PistolPython (Jul 30, 2014)

cagey said:


> Did anyone else notice the bubbles coming from the snake's body? Its just before halfway through the video.


Yes I notifed it. I thought a puncture wound


----------



## arevenant (Jul 31, 2014)

just air trapped between the scales.
Most awesome vid!


----------

